# Medion Pocket PC mit Windows Mobile - Passwort zurücksetzen?



## multimolti (4. April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe grade von meinem Opa einen Medion Pocket PC bekommen, der hat Windows Mobile drauf, möchte aber nicht starten, weil irgendein Spaßvogel ein Passwort eingestellt hat, das aber leider niemand kennt. Wenn man den einschaltet kommt ein Zahlenfeld wie beim Handy oder bei den Bankautomaten, man braucht eine 4-stellige Zahl. Probieren geht nicht, weil der sich immer für 4096 Sekunden (ca. 1h) sperrt, sobald man was versucht.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was man machen kann? Evtl. Windows neu darauf installieren? Ich hatte so ein Gerät noch nie in der Hand und auch eine schnelle Google-Suche hat nicht geholfen.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar über Tipps, Danke!


----------



## MvSt1234 (1. Mai 2010)

Schau mal in der Anleitung des Gerätes (Notfalls bei Medion herunterladen) nach wie ein "Hardreset" gemacht wird. Damit wird das Gerät normalerweise in der Urzustand zurück gesetzt, womit dann auch das Passwort hinfällig wäre.


----------



## multimolti (2. Mai 2010)

Gut, die Anleitung habe ich nicht, aber im Internet sollte sich was finden lassen. Ich probiers mal.


----------



## multimolti (3. Mai 2010)

Habe jetzt mal ein Hard Reset nach der Anleitung hier gemacht: http://download1.medion.com/downloads/anleitungen/bdapna1500de.pdf
Jetzt geht das Ding gar nicht mehr an, aber vielleicht hilft es den Akku mal etwas laden zu lassen...

EDIT:
Jetzt ist er an, aber entweder hat es nicht funktioniert oder das Ding weiß trotzdem noch alles. Beim Start steht weiterhin die Besitzer-Information (mit allen korrekten Daten) drin, und er fragt auch weiterhin nach dem Passwort. Any Ideas?


----------

